# Lamotrigine + Lexapro?



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey guys,

So I'm pretty much at the end of my rope with regards to depression. I've been so depressed the last three days that I'm basically walking around on the verge of tears, randomly freezing up and being unable to move, not to mention constantly struggling with suicide ideation. I've been pretty firmly against meds for the first year of dealing with this but I'm at the point where it's quite literally life or death because my ideation is getting so out of control.

I've already been prescribed both Lamotrigine and Lexapro. I had a good response to both in small doses (I'm extremely sensitive to meds) but when I went up to 100 mgs of Lamotrigine my visual symptoms (snow, streamers, etc.) got much worse. I'm fine with just Lexapro but in reading this forum it seems both these drugs have a fairly good success rate, especially when combined together. So I guess my question is should I take both in small doses and see what happens or just stick with Lexapro? And does anybody know of any successes with this combination? Conversely, any negative responses?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Appreciate it man! Been waiting for a response for a while, glad I got some help here. I'll definitely start off very slow and steady and then work my way up. Plus I have a visit with my doctor here soon so hopefully he can offer some additional advice.

Just curious, is there anywhere we can access information published by King's College? I'd love to rummage through some of their findings if possible...


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

King Elliott said:


> Escitalopram is just non-racemic citalopram so it should be a good combination drug for use with lamotrigine. According to clinicians at the King's College DP research unit, up to 70% of people improve on this combination.


Did King's college only research this combination or is there data on other ssri's like prozac / fluoxetine?


----------

